# JSF Komponenten wahlweise anzeigen?



## Marsman (21. Dez 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Wie kann ich es erreichen, in JSF Komponenten nur beim Zutreffen bestimmter Bedingungen anzuzeigen?

Meine Anwendung soll sowohl von Usern als auch von Managern genutzt werden. Bestimmte Buttons sollen aber nur dann sichtbar sein, wenn die Anwendung von einem Manager verwendet wird. Geht das irgendwie mit reinem JSF oder muss ich JSTL hinzunehmen? Oder gibts noch einen ganz anderen Weg?

Danke schon mal im voraus.

Titus


----------



## number8 (21. Dez 2007)

rendered = true oder false


----------



## Marsman (21. Dez 2007)

...nein, im ernst so einfach? Ich muss allerdings gestehen, ich war etwas zu faul, um im Buch nachzulesen.

Titus


----------



## number8 (21. Dez 2007)

So so. Na sowas  :wink: 
Vielleicht solltest Du noch die Tomahawk-Bibliothek nutzen, da kann man gezielt einzelne HTML Komponenten als JSF-Komponeten erzeugen (t:htmlTag oder t:div). Ist ganz nützlich. Z.B. dann, wenn komplette Bereiche nach Bedarf gerendert werden sollen oder nicht. Oder halt alle Html-Tags fein mit f:verbatim umschliessen.


----------



## Marsman (21. Dez 2007)

...ja, okay. Aber das mit Tomahawk und f:verbatim wusste ich schon. Ich war mit dem rendered-Attribut wohl auch nicht drauf gekommen, weil ich eher etwas wie visible oder so erwartet hatte. Naja. 

Titus


----------

